
Tech Startups Stoke Market for IPOs - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tech-startups-fire-up-market-for-ipos-1539906105
======
Hongwei
Market on a 10 year bull run with analysts saying another 1.5 to go before a
correction. Now's the time I guess.

Somewhat related aside: these days when I do watch the markets for a few
straight days, it seems macro trends largely rule over micro ones. Barring
Super-Micro level bad news, everything goes in the same direction. Bizarre

